

A First Look At Firefox 5 - Garbage
http://www.conceivablytech.com/5673/products/firefox-4-in-march-a-first-look-at-firefox-5/

======
blocke
"the browser interface is planned to be more responsive"

So when does Mozilla get around to ripping Firefox wide open on an operating
table and not letting the surgeons leave until each tab has it's own process?

Not switching back until I see a modern process architecture. Screw one tab
being able to affect the responsiveness and stability of another or even
worse... The browser's chrome. _shudder_

~~~
thristian
Firefox 4 already runs plugins in separate processes. Running each tab in its
own process is codenamed "electrolysis" for reasons beyond my ken:
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis>

I'm guessing Electrolysis will get some more loving once the panic of shipping
Firefox 4 has abated.

~~~
elgenie
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrolysis> is a chemical process that can be
used to separate out elements -- picking that as a codename for splitting up
tabs into processes seems reasonable.

------
reedF211
Firefox has done some amazing work with 4.0 and the planned 5.0 release. It
seems they were caught napping by Chrome for a while but now have gotten their
act together.

------
cfontes
I think chrome just got mozilla now... it's clearer and simpler than firefox.

I was a passionate user of firefox but this last chrome edition got me hooked.

Maybe a FF with a smaller top panel would get me back, but I doubt it.

~~~
larrik
A smaller top panel? Really?

I switched to Chrome because of 3 major things:

1) I can open and close it at least 3 times in the time that it takes Firefox
to open. If a Firefox extension needs updates, then it's more like 12 times.

2) I had to occasionally open all of my bookmarks from a folder (15 or so).
Doing this in Firefox would take something like 15 minutes, and most of the
tabs would just fail. Chrome would do it nearly instantly, and act like it was
no big deal.

3) The newer Firefoxes completely broke the shift-reload to clear the cache
option. I still haven't found a decent way to force a complete fresh page load
in Firefox 3.5+, which means it's a nearly useless for development. Chrome
works great this way, and Firefox used to, but now Firefox creates a duplicate
tab instead with the same shortcut? Wha? (I'm not actually sure which version
of Firefox broke this)

Combine this with things like the fact that Chrome will let you have a regular
session PLUS one or more Incognito sessions (extremely useful for developing
websites with login or other state, or even just for keeping two different
GMails open), or that the default tab behavior in Firefox has always been
pretty weak, and Firefox just has a long way to go to win me back.

It makes me sad, because all things being equal, I'd rather support Mozilla
than Google any day.

~~~
pcwalton
If these issues still happen in Firefox 4, I would be very happy to debug them
if you can reproduce.

------
Bossman
Interesting. Could really take off. Seems like something Google would do (in
terms of the website specific options) for Chrome.

------
btn
Anyone taking bets on whether these features will have any compatibility with
Microsoft's msSiteMode API in IE9?

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg131029.aspx>

~~~
reedF211
Why should Firefox have to comply with a Microsoft specific API?

~~~
btn
I didn't say that they had to. But, having a single API is preferable to
writing everything twice but in a _slightly_ different way. Although,
Microsoft aren't doing themselves any favours by not even trying a
standardisation path.

